
Show HN: StepUp – 3 minute video chat that starts with a blur - kennethwchen
https://stepup.app
======
kennethwchen
My friend and I recently built this speed dating app with Flutter. While
shelter in place is happening and you can’t meet new people in real life, at
least you can still meet people through our app!

The app is freemium based, you get up to 5 free video chats everyday at 9pm,
but tbh we are still testing our business model.

We would love to hear your feedbacks and criticism. Thank you.

AppStore:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1494613693](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1494613693)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flutter.cotery...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flutter.coteryinc.com.stepup)

Website: [https://stepup.app/](https://stepup.app/)

~~~
gregoriol
Nice idea! Could ease some of the troubles from chatroulette and alikes.

Why is there a specific hour for it? can't work anytime?

Does the video go through your servers? Where is it actually blurred? (before
being sent by the app?)

There is no way to delete an account???

~~~
andy168902
Hi, I'm the other friend who wrote StepUp.

As of right now we don't have that many users, so instant matching is quite
hard. As a workaround we figured we will try to have a limited time window to
congregate all the users.

We are actually using a 3rd party RTC framework for our videos, and the
blurred is done on the front end.

And as for delete account, that's something we are working on.

~~~
pacamara619
Account deletion is something you'll have to work on in order to be compliant
with several privacy regulations.

~~~
kennethwchen
Thanks, we are working on it.

